# Any Old Alternator



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Howdy, My Ferguson TO20 has a Generator in it, I believe it is 6 volt. There is a belt to it but no wires. It has a 2 wire ign. switch, and you start it with the stick shift. There is a 12V battery that eventually needs to be charged to keep the tractor running. Because there is nothing charging it. Can I use, Any Old Alternator, when I wire this thing up in 12V? And which is the best book to buy on this tractor to learn such things. no pics of gen or other elec. at this time, soon.
Rick


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

This is one of several videos of a ferguson conversion.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

rick moran said:


> Howdy, My Ferguson TO20 has a Generator in it, I believe it is 6 volt. There is a belt to it but no wires. It has a 2 wire ign. switch, and you start it with the stick shift. There is a 12V battery that eventually needs to be charged to keep the tractor running. Because there is nothing charging it. Can I use, Any Old Alternator, when I wire this thing up in 12V? And which is the best book to buy on this tractor to learn such things. no pics of gen or other elec. at this time, soon.
> Rick


Just go to Napabor some such and buy about a 35 amp Delco 10-SI alternator.
Then click the link below for the easiest wiring diagram I have found for wiring it that I have found.
Yes it is for a Land Rover but the diagram is the same for any 12 system.
If your system is 6 Volts now you will need to change your coil to a "true" 12 volt coil.
If you don't know how to do this pay to have it done. 12 V with an alternator is just SO much more reliable than the old 6V systems with a generator and voltage regulator.

www.expeditionlandrover.info/Delco_Alternators.html


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> Just go to Napabor some such and buy about a 35 amp Delco 10-SI alternator.
> Then click the link below for the easiest wiring diagram I have found for wiring it that I have found.
> Yes it is for a Land Rover but the diagram is the same for any 12 system.
> If your system is 6 Volts now you will need to change your coil to a "true" 12 volt coil.
> ...


All right, I got this now, Thank You


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

bbirder said:


> This is one of several videos of a ferguson conversion.


Cool, Thanks


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

My old '43 9N Ford is still running just fine on its 6 volt system. The only thing I've done to it was to glue a washer onto the starter switch so it would not be so hard to push to make it connect.

Vic


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I know my '48 8N, which is 6 volts, starts just as good, or not better than my '50 8n which is 12 volts! Not changing any time soon, and we do get some cold weather here in the winter...


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Vic Bunn said:


> My old '43 9N Ford is still running just fine on its 6 volt system. The only thing I've done to it was to glue a washer onto the starter switch so it would not be so hard to push to make it connect.
> 
> Vic


Over the 18 years I've been on various tractor boards I have seen this type of comment written Many times.
I've always wondered what was the point of it when the question pretty clearly was about how to convert to 12 volts and not whether they should.
There is no one here who will dispute the Fact that a 6 V system is adequate for starting and charging a tractor.
But is also a fact that a 12V system with an alternator is simpler, more reliable, has more longevity, requires zero maintenance, starts a tractor better under all conditions, produces Way more amps than a generator, is capable of jumping or being jumped by a motorcycle, car, truck, snowmobile, 4 wheeler, outboard motor, RV, lawn mower or any other engine driven device built since about 1965.
12 volt batteries are also cheaper and easier to find as are 12V battery cables. 12 V will also power a miriad of 12V devices and conveniences while 6V will not.
About the only reasons I can think of to stay 6V is for originality's sake.
There is no one here who will say you are not entitled to keep your tractor 6V. So why do 6 volters always hafta editorialize when the topic is about 12 volts?

PS,
A 1943 Ford would be a 2N not a 9N.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I converted my 54 NAA from 6 v to 12v for less than $50 . I used a 3 wire alternator (autozone) for a 1976 Chevy Ck10, $30 vs the 1 wire, $70. You can use either one. The 1 wire is simpler to hook up, but costs more. With the 3 wire you need to add as 5 watt diode, side marker light to activate the excitor in the alternator to control the internal voltage regulator. If you have an automotive
Type ignition, you can just wire the
Thirwire to the Acc terminal of the ignition switch an forget about the diode. Also remove the 6v reguiator, not needed. You can use the.existing 6v coil , but you need to adjust the resistance across the coil to 4 ohms by usING the ceramic resistors.it took 3 in series to get mine to 12 ohms. I.mounted mounted mine on a wood block located where I removed the 6v regulator. "Yesterday's Tractor " has a separate section on this conversion includine materials list and wiring diagramsml


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Ed Williams said:


> I converted my 54 NAA from 6 v to 12v for less than $50 . I used a 3 wire alternator (autozone) for a 1976 Chevy Ck10, $30 vs the 1 wire, $70. You can use either one. The 1 wire is simpler to hook up, but costs more. With the 3 wire you need to add as 5 watt diode, side marker light to activate the excitor in the alternator to control the internal voltage regulator. If you have an automotive
> Type ignition, you can just wire the
> Thirwire to the Acc terminal of the ignition switch an forget about the diode. Also remove the 6v reguiator, not needed. You can use the.existing 6v coil , but you need to adjust the resistance across the coil to 4 ohms by usING the ceramic resistors.it took 3 in series to get mine to 12 ohms. I.mounted mounted mine on a wood block located where I removed the 6v regulator. "Yesterday's Tractor " has a separate section on this conversion includine materials list and wiring diagramsml


Thanks ed , i am going with the three wire an an automotive ignition


----------



## jack23 (Aug 14, 2019)

rick moran said:


> Howdy, My Ferguson TO20 has a Generator in it, I believe it is 6 volt. There is a belt to it but no wires. It has a 2 wire ign. switch, and you start it with the stick shift. There is a 12V battery that eventually needs to be charged to keep the tractor running. Because there is nothing charging it. Can I use, Any Old Alternator, when I wire this thing up in 12V? And which is the best book to buy on this tractor to learn such things. no pics of gen or other elec. at this time, soon.
> Rick


thanx for sharing information.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Do not forget to change your lights. 12 volt will blow the bulbs. I bought a cheap set of flood lights, not LED, for less than $5 and painted gray to match tractor. Work fine and more light than 6v. Had to make a bracket to bolt to hood. See attached pic to get idea.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

jack23 said:


> thanx for sharing information.


your welcome, thanks for listening. I'm going to put an LED light bar on my canopy.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Ed Williams said:


> I converted my 54 NAA from 6 v to 12v for less than $50 . I used a 3 wire alternator (autozone) for a 1976 Chevy Ck10, $30 vs the 1 wire, $70. You can use either one. The 1 wire is simpler to hook up, but costs more. With the 3 wire you need to add as 5 watt diode, side marker light to activate the excitor in the alternator to control the internal voltage regulator. If you have an automotive
> Type ignition, you can just wire the
> Thirwire to the Acc terminal of the ignition switch an forget about the diode. Also remove the 6v reguiator, not needed. You can use the.existing 6v coil , but you need to adjust the resistance across the coil to 4 ohms by usING the ceramic resistors.it took 3 in series to get mine to 12 ohms. I.mounted mounted mine on a wood block located where I removed the 6v regulator. "Yesterday's Tractor " has a separate section on this conversion includine materials list and wiring diagramsml


Thanks Ed


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

There are two Ferguson 20's. The 2080 is 6 volt and has an 80 mm. cylinder bore. The 2085 is 12 volt and has an 85mm bore........Both of them are nice !


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

deerhide said:


> There are two Ferguson 20's. The 2080 is 6 volt and has an 80 mm. cylinder bore. The 2085 is 12 volt and has an 85mm bore........Both of them are nice !


How can I tell which one I have
Rick


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If it is a TO-20 it has a Continental Z-120 engine (81mm bore).

TO-xx tractors were made in USA, TEx-20 tractors were made in England.
TEx-20 tractors had a variety of models.

Here are some good information:
http://fergusontractors.org/nfs/technical-articles/
more under the tab "Resources".

TEX-20 listing:
http://www.tractorspares.ie/Serial-numbers-models.html#ferguson20


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't know for sure how to tell except by the voltage. Seems to me the 6v starter is bigger than the 12v. and the hole it goes into is in the bellhousing. I do know, for sure, that if you split them(as in changing the clutch) a 6v half will not fit on a 12v. half. Years ago,for some reason, I wanted two used Fergies made into one saleable tractor, the mechanic split them and we all learned the difference. We learned the engines had different sized bores that day too. I _sold_ tractors where I worked and only did a bit of mech. work. Hacke has some good info.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This and that about converting:
http://www.oldengine.org/unfaq/six12.htm

Presentation of the Delco type alternator (10SI and 12SI) and more:
http://www.madelectrical.com/electrical-tech.shtml

How to hook up the three wire Delco type alternator (10SI and 12SI):
http://www.expeditionlandrover.info/Delco_Alternators.html#top

Manuals for operating and servicing the TO-20:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/manuals.htm#tractors

Other related stuff:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/howtos/howtos.htm#electrical


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

gee thanks, that is some great info.


----------

